

Snowden: Dropbox is hostile to privacy, unlike 'zero knowledge' Spideroak - ismavis
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jul/17/edward-snowden-dropbox-privacy-spideroak

======
deciplex
No kidding. I still don't know what to make of the Condoleeze Rice thing
though. That is, it was certainly a very poor decision and did serve to
confirm that they do not take privacy seriously and are even hostile to it.
But, why give the game away in such an obvious fashion? After appointing her
to their board they are losing customers and certainly anyone who takes
privacy seriously is giving them up. So, they are less valuable to PRISM. So
why do it?

